# Should the passport/name for IELTS and Visa application be same?



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

Hello,
This is my first post to this forum. I find it very helpful and hence, I hope that my dilemma will be resolved on this group. 

I plan to apply for GSM 175 for Australia with myself as the primary applicant and my husband as the secondary applicant. I have already got the ACS assessment done and IELTS score. I got these done using my current passport which has my maiden name(surname before marriage) and does not have my spouse name added.

*Now if I get a new passport before applying for visa which will have my surname after marriage, will my IELTS score and ACS assessment still be valid for visa?*

I will need to provide marriage certificate as a evidence of marriage and my marriage certificate has my surname changed after marriage.

I did a query about the PCC procedure in Gurgaon. They told me that I and my husband will need new passports with spouse name added.

Other questions on my mind are:

- In case I get my maiden name on my new passport to avoid trouble, will the marriage certificate having surname after marriage be accepted as proof of relationship?


- Is it okay that I apply with my current passport (same used for IELTS and ACS), and then later for PCC I get a new passport issued? Which surname will be used then?


Looking forward to replies from people who have been through this !

Thanks,
Aanchal


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

IELTS and ACS both are linked to your passport as you already know.

When you get your spouse's name added the new passport booklet would have a new passport number. But I think they would give you the old booklet back after cutting it on the top corner (which makes it invalid). You need to confirm this with the passport office. Also, send this query to DIAC. They normally reply in 7 working days. Ask DIAC whether you can show the old passport also along with your IELTS and ACS reports.

Does your marriage certificate have surname after marriage? It normally has the name before marriage...



> - Is it okay that I apply with my current passport (same used for IELTS and ACS), and then later for PCC I get a new passport issued? Which surname will be used then?


The CO gives you 28 days to submit the documents. A new passport would take time. You would have to inform the CO about the passport number change because the PCC would show a different passport number than the one you have used for the application.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

I will chck that from the passport office. The marriage certificate has the surname after marriage which is the norm for changing names.

Do you think it will be a problem if I apply with my current passport(maiden name same as ACS and IELTS) and marriage certificate(surname after marriage).

I can apply with the current passport and then soon after apply for new passport under TATKAL. I saw on DIAC for notifying them of changes in passport details and names.

Or I get the new passport with changed surname first and then apply for VISA. If they relate to ACS and IELTS using some reference of old passport number, then this should be fine but I am not sure about this approach.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

I will check that from the passport office. The marriage certificate has the surname after marriage which is the norm for changing names.

Do you think it will be a problem if I apply with my current passport(maiden name same as ACS and IELTS) and marriage certificate(surname after marriage).

I can apply with the current passport and then soon after apply for new passport under TATKAL. I saw a form on DIAC website for notifying them of changes in passport details and names.

Or I get the new passport with changed surname first and then apply for VISA. If they relate to ACS and IELTS using some reference of old passport number, then this should be fine but I am not sure about this approach.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

aanchalk said:


> I will check that from the passport office. The marriage certificate has the surname after marriage which is the norm for changing names.
> 
> Do you think it will be a problem if I apply with my current passport(maiden name same as ACS and IELTS) and marriage certificate(surname after marriage).
> 
> ...


Which visa are you going for? 175 or 176?

DIAC has definitely dealt with these kind of issues. 

Can you check with the passport office on the number of days it takes to get the spouse's name included. They should issue it soon as the police verification was already done earlier.

What you should do is apply using the current passport. This way IELTS and ACS are valid for sure. Then get a new passport with names included and inform the CO about this change.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

atsurti said:


> Which visa are you going for? 175 or 176?
> 
> DIAC has definitely dealt with these kind of issues.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...I am applying for 175. I also feel that is the best option. Only worried if the marriage certificate will be fine as it has my surname after marriage. This should be normal as many people do not update the passport soon after marriage.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

aanchalk said:


> Hmmm...I am applying for 175. I also feel that is the best option. Only worried if the marriage certificate will be fine as it has my surname after marriage. This should be normal as many people do not update the passport soon after marriage.


Yeah... Don't worry over that... Go ahead and apply... All d best


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello ,

I am also new to this forum . I m planning to apply for GSM 189 subclass . Currently in the process of getting my ACS done . Post marriage I have changed my name /surname in my passport . All my degree and work exp docs has my maiden name. Will there be any issues if i apply with different names on pp and skillset docs with different names ? Any additional supporting documents needs to be included ?

Please suggest .

Thanks 
Manju


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

Manju said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I am also new to this forum . I m planning to apply for GSM 189 subclass . Currently in the process of getting my ACS done . Post marriage I have changed my name /surname in my passport . All my degree and work exp docs has my maiden name. Will there be any issues if i apply with different names on pp and skillset docs with different names ? Any additional supporting documents needs to be included ?
> 
> ...


No, it should be fine. Marriage certificate will be required to show change of name. 
All the best!


----------



## tej (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi,

I am also in same dilemma as I have applied for IELTS and ACS on my current passport which is valid till June 13. Now I plan to submit my EOI by dec end and I am concerned whether i go for passport renewal or apply using the same passport. Also my wife passport has my name as added but not vice versa. Will this cause any problem in getting the PCC ??

Please someone advice.

Regards,
Tej


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi,

Can u list the documents you had sent to ACS . Also , where did you get this attested from ? 

Thanks



tej said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also in same dilemma as I have applied for IELTS and ACS on my current passport which is valid till June 13. Now I plan to submit my EOI by dec end and I am concerned whether i go for passport renewal or apply using the same passport. Also my wife passport has my name as added but not vice versa. Will this cause any problem in getting the PCC ??
> 
> ...


----------



## tej (Sep 24, 2012)

Manju said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can u list the documents you had sent to ACS . Also , where did you get this attested from ?
> 
> Thanks


Manju , I am yet to submit by ACS application.Appearing for IELTS test on 17th Nov in Delhi and fully prepared to file ACS application by 22nd Oct. 

Their are so many informative threads running on this forum and I have only used their suggestions to prepare my application. Here is the list of doc I plan to submit

1 . Complete reference letter from on company letter head from HR of first Co + General experience letter i got from them.
2. Stat dec from my current Manager in 2nd Co + His Visiting Card +General employment proof letter i received from the HR team + Form 16.
3. Certified copies of Education certificates (Got certified from Gurgaon Notary) + Color scan originals.
4.Certified copy of passport + color scan original.

I think these docs are sufficient enough for ACS assessment. 

You can get docs certified at any regional notary office in India.They are with in the BAR council where the lawyers sit.


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for sharing the info.

Wish you all the best!!!



tej said:


> Manju , I am yet to submit by ACS application.Appearing for IELTS test on 17th Nov in Delhi and fully prepared to file ACS application by 22nd Oct.
> 
> Their are so many informative threads running on this forum and I have only used their suggestions to prepare my application. Here is the list of doc I plan to submit
> 
> ...


----------



## taurus1982 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi , I am also new to this forum, I am planning for VISA 189. The issue is that my passport does not include anything in surname field.
Would it be an issue while applying for skill assessment or EOI or visa application.

The name on passport matches all my documents.

Regards
Kumar


----------

